# The first thing you ever knitted



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My first knitting was knitting a square of 3 ins of rib before my mother allowed me to knit an orange jumper for myself. The worst thing I made was a crochet skirt and top for a lady at work and it had to be altered for her size. After I finished it I couldn't give it to her as she left the place where we worked.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a jumper. My Grandmother cast on the stitches for me and then cast them off. I was not quite 9 at the time. The worst thing I have done was a crocheted dress (when they were all the rage). When it was finished I hated the colour, so gave it to one of the charity shops. Somebody must have liked it, as the next time I went in there, it had been sold.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi...the very first thing I knitted at seven was a jumper for my teddy,with a lot of help from my mum........worst thing? a union jack cushion cover last year......gave up as a dead loss,hate to be beaten.......BUT! ! :lol:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a garter stitch scarf for a doll. 
The worst thing I attempted to knit was a garter stitch scarf for a doll. Yes, it was the same scarf. It mysteriously grew an inch wider for every inch I knit in length and it wasn't long before I gave up in disgust. The next year my mother was pregnant with my baby sister and I wanted to knit something for her. So, with a little help from my mother, I knit my soon to be sibling a pair of knee high booties. Those booties were the first step down the slippery slope to my fibre addiction. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

the first thing i ever knitted was a scarf 3"garter stitch 3"stocking stitch3"seed stitch


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a "beautiful" evening gown for my high heel doll. I came across it when I was selling my house. My mother had stored my doll clothes, which were in the attic. It was perfectly hideous, but the memory of the gorgeous dress remains firmly implanted in my brain.
What lovely memories this question brought up. Thank you.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

my first was an orange coat for my Barbie doll. It was supposed to be stockinette stitch, but it had strange random ridges where I got knits and purls mixed up.I must have been about 8.


----------



## srossman (Oct 25, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> my first was an orange coat for my Barbie doll. It was supposed to be stockinette stitch, but it had strange random ridges where I got knits and purls mixed up.I must have been about 8.


Funny how young we were and that our projects were for others!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

srossman said:


> chrshnsen said:
> 
> 
> > my first was an orange coat for my Barbie doll. It was supposed to be stockinette stitch, but it had strange random ridges where I got knits and purls mixed up.I must have been about 8.
> ...


Yes, my first was an emerald green sweater for my little sister, think I was 12.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


~~~~~~~~~~~~
1970 - feather and fan baby afghan - in strips - learned to just throw on 5 repeats and knit them together......! LOL!!

Worst.......? Same thing......seaming it together! LOL!

I crochet, too (1973) and have done far more of it through the years up to 2009........love them both.......

First crochet = granny square afghan - worst.........a jacket.....got it going the wrong way; LOL!

Thanks for a fun post, Macie!

Donna Rae


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

My first was a variegated pink and white yarn shawl which I knitted on size 15 needles when I was in my early teens. (That was full of mistakes.) The worst was a rug I tried to crochet for my grandmother with yellow, orange and brown rug yarn. I did not understand the pattern directions and it came out the funniest shape you ever saw. We all learn on something.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

Once grandma knew I had k and p down she taught me to make those adult slippers. The ones with the garter st back half and the k/p ribbing front half. I must have made 100 pair and swore never again. When I see someone post a pic of them all I can think of is: Better you knitting these then me! 

The Worst thing was a summer cotton sweater, planket front with a collar and set in sleeves. The sleeves never fit in correctly. It looked terrible on and I just folded it up and put it in a drawer. I bet it is still buried there now LOL 

Oh how about the best thing you ever made
Mine was a pearl lace sweater. It had 1000+ pearls that you strung on to a nylon thread and there was a second silk yarn. I recall the goods cost $100 and back in the 1980s that was not a cheap thing. I made it to wear to a fancy company Christmas party. A wife of one boss came up to me and said "You made this!" I thought, geez does it really look homemade. I asked how she knew and this is what she said: I have been searching for a pearl sweater and never saw anything as lovely as that. Talk about a nice stroke to ones ego. 

Great memories


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a scarf for my teddy bear. The worst thing I knitted was Ravenclaw scarf book mark, I used the wrong size of needles so it was kinda loose and doesn't look that great


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

You are so welcome Donna rae i just love hearing everyones feedback and let's face it we have all made mistakes, especially me. Warmest regards Jay


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

First thing - yellow teddy at school when I was 7 years old.
Worst thing - can't think of just one! how about a cotton top last summer, lots of ribbing from the waist up took me ages, then the top part had to be undone twice as it was the wrong size and looked awful on me! It's still a WIP!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a basketweave scarf with fringe for my 3-year-old niece, Katie. She pulled it out to show her aunt in August, and it was SO hideous. I just made it last year, and while she loves it and carries it with her everywhere, I can see every mistake I made in it. Especially when you look at the 2nd scarf I made for her mother, which was from the same pattern. No mistakes in that one, and it is far prettier than the one that Katie has. I want to do it over again in the same color to match her sweater I am giving her for Christmas. 

I know that I am way too critical of my own work, and I know that since it was my first project, I should be okay with the mistakes. Yet, I am not happy with the end result. I just want to rip it all out and re-do it in a far better fashion.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

First thing I crocheted was a baby blanket for my cousin. Also the worst thing.... Hideous colors and I think my tension varied in the blocks so they didn't match up too well. Well I was 5 at the time.

I started knitting at 25 (?) I think anyway... First thing I knitted was a sweater using a basket weave stitch - also probably the worst thing. Although it looke OK, the fiber was acrylic and not so soft. Great topic - thanks for the memories!


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

I also knitted a scarf , for my teddy bear, the worst, a pair of socks, I have to knit at scool, 1 year, but I still remember the pattern, so heelknitting no problem


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

First thing I ever knitted was a table runner. The worst thing I tried was a dishcloth and used the wrong yarn. I learned with that one but then I made a mistake in a prayer shawl for my mom. I'm still going to make her one jsut not this year was to give to her last year for Christmas.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember the first time I wanted to learn how to knit my mother gave me a pair of needles and some pink yarn to make a square with. She tried and tried to get me do it and I just couldn't catch on. Finally she through both the needles and yarn at me and I went downstairs, sat on the brownstone steps and tried and tried, finally I got it and ran up the stairs and was so happy to show my mother. Those were the good days.


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a neighbor show me how to knit. First she taught my mom and then for 4 Sat mornings she taught my sister and me to knit. I'm the only that knits now and I was the one that had a hard time catching on . My mom and sister crochet. I don't I tried it and ended up knitting instead of crochetting. My mom and dad paid for our knitting class. We knitted outside it was in May.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

here goes. seeing as my granny only taught me to cast on and to do normal knit every row, i ended up with a seven foot blue scarf. thankfully my aunt taught me to cast off. also thankfully my uncle is 6 foot 6 inches tall, so guess what he got for christmas. lol.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit a baby cardigan for my first born nephew I was seven when he was born, my dad had taught me to knit when I was four or five.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well the 1st thing was a strip of plain knitting which went on to become a cover for a coat hanger- this was when I was 4. Then when I was in my early teens I tried a toy lion - it was a disaster that my mother still treasures to this day! It put me off knitting toys for ever.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

The first thing I knit was a blanket out of different colored large squares that were sewn together. The worst thing I ever knit was a scarf out of fun fur. I was a brand new knitter and I was picking up stitches because it was hard to see the stitches with the fun fur. I wound up with a triangle. I literally sat and cried over that.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely thread, really interesting reading.

I don't actually remember being taught to knit, my Mum knitted and I think I just copied her. First things was a square for the patch work blanket she was making from odd bits from her stash.

Worst thing was a cardigan I made for TOF (OH), we were so broke on Christmas I bought the wool on instalments and the blessed thing turned out so big, it would have fitted three of him lol!

Then because of a shoulder injury I couldn't knit for years and just started trying again and knitted a bear, hated the pattern so designed my own. Because the "bits" aren't heavy I can get into a good sitting position and not upset my shoulder, so I can only knit small things now


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

My first item that I ever knitted was a cardigan for our soon to be born first son..The yarn color was a coral as that is what my mother-in-law had on hand when she taught me to knit. It was done up in a stockinette stitch with a border of seed stitch on each side of the front beside the buttons and button holes. Under her direction it came out beautiful and lasted many years. I owe her my thanks for showing me how to knit. My Mom was a crocheter, I just never could manage the needle and the yarn..too bad because there are so many lovely patterns and things to crochet.


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

My first (and hopeless) introduction to knitting was in a home ec class when I was 10 and all these girls in the class knew how to knit and were knitting all these fabulous things. I couldn't get past the first few rows because each time I did my instructor would frog them. I didn't end up knitting anything successfuly until I was an adult and made a ribbed sweater for my husband.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry too old too remember. 
best wishes


----------



## icandoitnow (May 23, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a sweater for my brother, who is 6 foot, 2 inches tall. It had raglan sleeves which seemed to go on forever. I learned at a yarn store when I was 18. No one in my family knew how to knit.


----------



## marybee (Oct 17, 2011)

In 1950 when I got married I thought I would like to impress my new husband ,he had always worn socks knitted by his mother so I thought I would like to suprise him by knitting him a pair,it was the first and worst thing I ever knitted and he did finally get them a year later,but never again.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

My Twin and I had to knit socks for our grandfather for christmas when we were about 7. Each made one sock.
She knitted loose and I tight - made for a funny pair of socks.
He loved them anyway!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 6, 2011)

The first thing was a square for a blanket. The worst thing was a shawl, my tension was all wrong so it looked kind of wavey


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

I remember, i was in 3rd grade and we had to knit a sarf. The first and third part had to be regular stitch and the middle in purl. I did not love that at that time. I remember stretching it by hand as often as i can to reach the final mesurement to be done with it....lolllll. It was dark brown chocolate.It took 30 years before i decide to knit again, Now i have to many projects in my head and not enough time.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the memories.

My first was a short sleeve pullover knit on #3s. My best high school friend was already a knitter and was knitting on #8s. Why I tackled something so difficult, I'll never know...guess it's just the way we did things back then.

My worst was a chunky cotton chenille pullover. It looked fabulous, but felt so creepy on I could never wear it.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

My Italian Nonna taught me to make mittens on 4 needles without a pattern.
My first attempt was to make my Dad a pair of mittens. He was a tall man with big feet & hands. The mittens I made came out GINORMOUS and would have fit ping pong paddles! A good laugher.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

The first thing that I ever knit was a lavender halter top for me. I was a young teen in the early 70s. I do know that I never had the guts to wear it.
I have crocheted my whole life,and honestly don't remember being taught, or what the first thing I made was.
I've created some pretty awful stuff using both methods , usually because I was too lazy to check my gauge I actually start quite a few things that get frogged after just a little work if I decide that I don't care for the way a yarn looks I a pattern, usually fluffy yarns or variegated . It will sit in my stash to be revisited some other time.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a sweater. It turned out really well, but it was too big for anyone to wear. It fit my older brother, but it was too feminine and he wouldn't wear it. The worst thing I ever knit would have to be the same sweater as it sat in a drawer at my Mother's for years. She finally unravelled the whole thing and wrapped the yarn in balls. They were wrapped too tight and I couldn't use the yarn for anything.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a scarf for myself that turned out so poorly that I quit and called it a scarf for one of my dolls. I knit lots of "doll scarves" in those days!


----------



## longislandkitty (May 9, 2011)

First thing I knitted was in the girl scouts, it was a blue triangle scarf, and we first had to make our yarn holders out of oatmeal boxes and wall paper, this was back in the 60"s.


----------



## judithh (Apr 16, 2011)

My mother crocheted and I learned that as a child. I also remember someone showing me how to knit on a couple of big nails - I think I was around 8 years old. In my early twenties I taught myself to knit from a book and then knitted a three-color sweater - black, red and white. It was a beautiful sweater but I didn't know to twist the yarn on the wrong side and the inside of the sweater was all loops of yarn. I kept it for years intending to line it but never did. I think I gave it away to a charity years ago. I've knitted many fisherman sweaters over the years for members of my family and I guess I could say they've all been my best work so far. Now, I'm getting into lace knitting. What fun it all is.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about five and it would have been dolls clothes. At aged nine we had lessons in school and had to knit a short sleeved sweater to fit ourselves. Mine was in fine navy wool and it took forever to finish the front. My mum took pity on me and finished it off. Her knitting was fine, and mine was a bit loose and lumpy! The teacher examined the sweater carefully and came to the conclusion that my knitting had greatly improved by the time I came to knit the back. Phew!Got away with it.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great question!! For me, it was when I was pregnant with our first daughter, who just turned 40 last week. I worked in downtown Toronto at the time and one lunch hour I walked down to our local department store, Simpson's, to the notions department to buy my first set of needles and wool. A very kind clerk took pity when she realized I couldn't knit and she offered to teach me. Every lunch hour for 2 weeks I would walk down to Simpson's and with a great deal of patience and kindness, she guided me thru my first baby blanket. At the end of my lessons, she deemed it was time for me to graduate and as a parting gift she presented me with a new set of knitting needles and wool to encourage me into my next project (a baby sweater). I also remember that I really wanted a true English Pram which my in laws had brought over from England and that first baby blanket was for that pram. It was yellow and white (the pram was dark forest green) and I was so proud of that blanket and that pram - which I passed on to my second daughter last year for her new baby. Although it was an important step towards 40 years of knitting, the thing I remember the most was the act of kindness bestowed on me by a perfect stranger, who gave up her lunch hours to help a young girl who was so eager to learn. She would not take a dime for her time and she not only taught me to knit but to love the art of knitting as well. I lost touch with her when I stopped working but everytime I start a new project, I think of her.
My worst project was a pair of socks that I knit for my dad. They were pretty ugly and to top it off, they were so scratchy he could never wear them. So he kept them for when he was gardening or shovelling snow and wore them over another pair of socks to keep his feet warm.
Thanks for this great question.....a sure brought back a wonderful memory of lunch hours long ago.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a dishcloth. The worst attempt was a sleeveless sweater for my niece. It wasn't the right size, she didn't like it but her mother made her thank me anyway.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your story got me to thinking of all the lovely things my Mom crocheted for our children..I still have many of them but have been recently passing them on to our great grandchildren..the ones that are still in the cedar chest will have pictures taken of them so I can put them in my albumn and still enjoy and remember them. I feel that they should be passed on because they were meant to be enjoyed and worn...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I honestly can't remember what the first thing was. Probably a "baby doll" blanket (in other words a garter stitch square) I think my first crochet project was probably a bookmark, both somewhere around 8 to 10 years old. Worst thing...sigh...an envelope afghan for my daughter, I got bored and put it down for quite a while, and I knit slow anyway. Too long story short, by the time I finished pink wasn't her favorite color anymore.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I learned to knit as a child, but don't recall doing any finished products. When I was pregant with my first child I wanted a baby blanket so I got the needles and yarn and made one, I still have it. The worst were several sweaters for me that didn't fit so I ripped them up. I still have a hard time getting sweaters to fit, but the ones that do I use forever.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

First thing I knitted (age 6) was a sheath dress for my Barbie. 
The worst thing....started a very intricate pattern for a teddy bear baby afghan for my little sister. Got half way through and she announced "twins". No way was I making two. Put it aside and made two easier blankets. Best friend gets pregnant, pick up the teddy bear to finish. SHe announces "twins". Put it away for good. Never finished it.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

my first thing I knitted was a toy rabbit I did it at school, I was about 10 or 11 years old, now am 58 and still love knitting xx


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

The first thing that I can remember knitting is the sleeves of whatever my Mother and Grandmother were knitting at the time. I did the sleeves as they had the increasing and decreasing in them and usually the pattern as well. I don't remember at what age I really learnt to knit, but I was about 8 or 9 when I learnt to crotchet and that was on No 40 cotton doing edges on handkerchiefs and tablecloths. The worst thing that I can remember making was a black crotchet vest for my boyfriends mother, I really don't like working with black for a whole garment as it is very hard on the eyes, I never saw her with it on and she asked me to make it for her.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

worst thing was lovely leaf pattern sqares for a babies blanket but couldn't sew them together properly, so they are in a bag in the cupboard xx


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

The first thing I crocheted was a potholder. My grandmother taught me-it was a gift that came in a kit for Christmas. First knitted item was a sample swatch. A friend had the yarn and needles and she taught me before I acquired my own supplies. Worst ever was a rug I was crocheting, it ended up to be 8 ft diameter- took forever- my moom finished it.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


First thing I ever knitted was a pair of slippers....made out of Cuddle Spun yarn, when I was about 8. They came out so nice, that I think, if I remember correctly, knit a pair for each person in my immediate family, Dad, Mom, Sister and Nana...they loved them!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

hee hee. I started knitting to connect with my aging mother, just last year. The first thing I knitted was a baby blanket for my nephew's new baby. It wasn't even a rectsngle. I kept mysteriously gaining and loosing stitches. It was horrible! But I gave it to them anyway. With apologies.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

first thing i knitted was a scarf for my son he never wore it lol. the worst thing i think was a sweater for my mom. Couldn't finish it i didn't know how to pick up stitches then when i learned a must not have picked up enough on the second side so when i did the bind off it was too tight and not long enough it curled up. not sure if she'll ever wear it. Wouldn't blame her I Hate it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The first thing was a sweater for myself and the worst was a sweater for my dad which was a cardigan that had 20 sts more on the left side than on the right and it was very thin yarn and took forever to make.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine was a scarf for my Dad. I was about 7 years old when I decided to create this masterpiece for him. It as ghastly and he wore it proudly. Thank you for the lovely memory to start my day!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a blanket for my Thumbaleena doll. It
was variegated pinks and white. The worse thing I ever made is in the closet as I had issues with a sweater which was way beyond my talents. Will pick it up again now that winter in on the way! Great way to stay nice and warm!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I can still remember sitting with my mom on a train traveling from St. Louis where we lived to New Jersey to visiting relatives. Mom thought that it would keep me busy for the long ride. As the train rambled along, jiggling, I lost so many stitches in my square, I gave up....quite a few tears of frustration.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a nice question!! I didn't learn to knit until I was in my late 20's...didn't know anyone who knitted and having always wanted to learn I checked out a book from the library titled "The Right Way to Knit" (don't remember the author) and proceeded to teach myself....ha ha ha....

The first thing I ever knitted was a pair of garter stitch slippers. It took me about 3 months because there was no "knitting paradise" back then, and no one to ask for advice when I ran into a problem. I had no idea what a dropped stitch was and didn't know how to fix it (or any other mistake), so every time I made a mistake I "frogged" the whole piece back to the mistake and did it all over....and over.....and over.....and over....until FINALLY I got it right!  

The worst thing I ever knit was those *&%#!$% slippers!! But the positive thing was that after that I hardly ever made a mistake while knitting. I learned to be careful and to read the pattern very carefully one little step at a time.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My mom taught knitting classes and all her ladies knitted a sweater. Since I was there only for the coffee and chat and didn't care if I ever learned to knit, I did learn and knitted a garter stitch round baby blanket. It turned out pretty well since garter stitch is pretty forgiving.


----------



## k2p25 (Aug 28, 2011)

The first identifiable thing I remember knitting is a long caterpiller. Its body was different colored stripes. Where the color changes were I gathered at the seam to make bumps. I gave it to my favorite aunt, she had it on her bed for a long time. Of course this was over 40 years ago, I still wonder what happened to it. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

My first attempt, almost 80 years ago when I was 8, was a pair of socks. I was taught at school. I still remember them -- tan colour with two turquoise stripes round the ankle. I sometimes wonder what the teacher was thinking of, teaching a child to make socks. But whatever her reason, it worked, and I have been knitting ever since. Thank heavens -- don't know what I would do without it now.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

The first thing I cocheted was a hat for my older sister - it got enough praise (I must have been 7) so that I made two more. The worst I ever did was a immediately discarded sweate -- I never managed the short rows ... and it was a mess.
shery


----------



## Grandma Judi (Nov 6, 2011)

My grand daughter came to me a couple months ago and said "Grandma, you need to learn how to knit. I need a scarf" So I watched a tutorial on you tube and knitted her a 5 ft green and grey striped scarf. She loves it and wears it everywhere she goes. Then she wanted fingerless gloves to match lol. Now all the grand kids want a scarf, so that is what they are getting for christmas.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


If I remember right it was a scarf-- I was 7


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I remember our needlework class at school. I was a pretty good knitter as I'd been taught at home. A girl called Selina was sitting behind me quietly sobbing as she couldn't do it. I turned round to help, and the teacher yelled at me and told me to leave it alone. How in Gods name did that horrible teacher expect Selina to learn to knit in that sort of atmosphere? I had some really scary teachers at that school. Unforgivable.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

The first thing I knit was a pair of slippers. Then I made several pairs for family. Then When I was pregnant with my youngest son I made an afghan for him. I did not check my gauge therefore it was big enough to cover the crib matress folded in half. But he is 39 and still has the afghan.


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awwwww. Do you know if Selina ever learned?


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I remember as a Brownie during WWII we knit squares for the war effort but I don't remember exactly how they were used.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> Awwwww. Do you know if Selina ever learned?


Unfortunately I lost touch with her when I left that school aged 11. I hope the poor girl did learn.


----------



## Regina65 (Sep 9, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a scarf. The worst thing I made was a crocheted jacket. I didn't get the gauge right and the fit was awful. ust threw it in the trash.


----------



## Bobcat (Nov 6, 2011)

longislandkitty said:


> First thing I knitted was in the girl scouts, it was a blue triangle scarf, and we first had to make our yarn holders out of oatmeal boxes and wall paper, this was back in the 60"s.


Lol. I remember those days!
My first knit project were the slippers someone else was talking about. I don't remember how old I was but that was what mom used to teach us to knit. She also taught us to crochet so that's what I did for years because I didn't think I could knit, I mean, all I knew how to do was knit those slippers. Then one day I realized those slippers taught me to cast on, increase, rib, decrease and bind off, as well as knit and purl. 
So here I am addicted to knitting and I rarely ever crochet anymore.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

need2know said:


> My Twin and I had to knit socks for our grandfather for christmas when we were about 7. Each made one sock.
> She knitted loose and I tight - made for a funny pair of socks.
> He loved them anyway!


Your post brought tears to my eyes.
Was such a good example of how your grandfather loved his two little granddaughters for creating an original gift that probably took a very long time to make.
He surely had a drawer full of perfectly made socks that had absolutely no emotional attachment to them.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

First thing I ever knitted? I started a sweater in my knitting class that was never finished. Ended up giving the yarn to charity. Next was a baby blanket, that turned out OK. The worst thing -- a swim suit. Looked OK until it got wet, then it stretched down to my knees. Probably a bad choice of yarn!!


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a pair of slippers for a knitting badge in Girl Scouts about 53 years ago when I was about 10 years old! They actually came out nice (or so I thought at the time). I didn't really knit much again until about 8 years ago when my grown daughter asked me to make her some "yarn pants" to keep her warm in her NH home. I found a pattern and made them, but they came out HUGE. I had to put a drawstring in the waist to make them stay up and I had to shorten them by about 6", BUT she loves them and still wears them in the wintertime!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a baby layette for a school project. MY mother finished it so I could get a grade and I made sure I dropped the Home Economics class because I loathed it. 

I was at high school in the early 70's when women were newly free from the chains of domesticity and burning their bra's left right and center. Our school books were still from the 50's and were drenched with tips on how to be a good wife and homemaker - one of them was to make sure that you were dressed and coifed before your husband saw you in the morning - when I read this, I vowed never to have a husband!!

I started knitting again once I acquired a husband ( who thankfully didn't care what I looked like in the morning). I knitted him a V-Neck pullover. We were cash strapped and his birthday is on Xmas day so I needed 2 gifts. I actually borrowed money from my mother to buy good wool and paid her back in 3 installments. The sweater turned out great and he wore it for 3 weeks before I inadvertantly shrunk and felted it in the washing machine!


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

First thing? Garter stitch slippers 45 years ago and the worst thing? A really ugly garter stitch (again) afghan.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

The first thing I ever made was a disaster. Full of 19-year-old confidence, I decided to make by boyfriend a sweater - with three different kinds of cables. What a disaster! I finished it and noticed that one of the cables WASN'T a cable. Duh. So I bought a very simple v-neck kit, knitted it up in about a week, and proudly gave it to him. It HUNG on his skinny frame. Oh well, good lesson learned.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

My first item was a crocheted doiley that I gave to my Mother 62 years ago at age 8. After her death 13 years ago, I found it and now have it proudly displayed in my living room.

My worse item is my current project which is my first attempt at knitting socks. Guess I used the wrong kind of yarn, because every time I've tried the first one on, the more it stretches. (It could probably fit Shrek. Ha.) Have decided to turn them into leg warmers to use while sitting at the computer or knitting in the middle of the night when sleep is impossible and my legs are always COLD. 

All is not negative though, because I learned how to knit a heel flap, heel, gusset, and used double points for the first time. This will not be the end of my sock-knitting career. Ha. I'll just be more careful next time.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the first things I ever knitted were squares to make blankets for soldiers during WW 2. We used to knit them in school. My mother was a long-time knitter, so she helped me.

The worst thing? Maybe a scarf in a brioche stitch. I made one mistake and found it almost impossible to fix. I had to keep tinking. Finally, finally I got to a place where I could start again and I didn't have to pull the whole thing out.

Other things I've started that turned out to be too frustrating, or looked too awful, I frogged and started something different.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

when I was a young teen in 4-H I learned to knit making a potholder and a scarf. Then my next project was a pair of mittens. That was over 30 years ago.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a "scarf" with horrible maroon yarn and needles that my grandmother gave me. I'm not sure it ever was finished, but I did learn to knit and purl-- after my backwards purling was corrected.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


Sometime in the 1930's, from watching my right handed mother, I knitted a "sweater" for one of my dolls... altho left handed, I now knit right handed and never looked back.
Not sure what the worst thing ever attempted but at the rate I'm going I may end up saying it's the latest attempt at these d&*(%^n) argyle over the knee socks I'm attempting for DGD. Very frustrating finding the right gauge with this yarn.....


----------



## grannysue (Sep 2, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a dishcloth and was taught by my Mum and an Aunt. I'm trying to do the same with my grand-daughters.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I was 13, my Big Sister taught me to knit - it was one of those little ascot scarves that one end slipped into a double opening.

Worse thing - oh, my! A hat!!! LOLOLOL I forgot about that one! Well, it started out great -- and then I got lost -- and when I finished it - it actually fit from the top of my head, over my face, down to my shoulders.

I still have it (in a box somewhere) and the yarn meant for a matching scarf!! LOL


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the first thing I ever tried was a scarf in garter stitch that grew every single row. It turned out to be triangular in shape. I ended up using it as a doll blanket. I think I was 7.

The best thing I made was my first sweater. I was snowbound and hit my mother's stash of yarn. I chose a double cable pattern which my mother insisted was way too difficult for my abilities. I was so proud when I finished it in three days. My mother helped me put it together and I wore it until it fell to pieces. My mother was prouder than I was and kept showing it to her friends.


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

1st crochet: Age 9, lace trim on hankies (in 1949 we still carried them in our purses! 1st knit: Age 23, MIL taught me to knit and I bravely tackled an Aran afghan, done in panels. Worst knitting - sewing the darn things together; MIL chuckled but was very supportive, bless her. Have loved both crafts ever since, and MIL and M (who taught me to sew) were also much loved until they passed away.
Thanks for the lovely trip down memory lane!


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

My first was a blue sweater when I was in high school. At the time I thougt it was beautiful, I now realize it was horrible!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

a sweater for my doll


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

The first successful thing I ever knitted, where I actually got it off the needles, was a hoodie. Had to be over 33 yrs ago. I already knew how to crochet but that dang cast off my mom tried to teach me as a child really baffled me. I was in a discount department store and there was a 15 min special on yarn. I think it was about 50 cents a skein. Dazzle Aire. So I decided it was time to figure this knitting thing out. I bought a little Coats and Clark, Teach yourself to Knit booklet, yarn and needles and went home and made it!! I wore it proudly for some time.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

My first thing was a wool afghan made with several strips, I can't remember how many but it was a lot. I was about 20 years old and the ladies in the steno pool at work taught me how - nearly 50 years ago! The worst thing was an attempt at making a coat for a co-worker. Even though she was a small person, it was a monstrously big project. I never did finish it and don't know what I ever did with the yarn - it was a horrible turquoise and black thick'n'thin yarn. Yucck! I try to stick to smaller projects these days. Working on my first pair of fingerless gloves with sock yarn now. Oh, those needles are so small!


----------



## lindadonohue (Nov 22, 2011)

THE FIRST THING I EVER KNITTED IS A WATCH CAP AND I AM NOT FINISHED WITH IT YET - I HAVE JUST STARTED TAKING LESSONS AND I AM STUCK. THE INSTRUCTOR WENT AWAY FOR A WEDDING AND I FINISH ALL THE K & P AND NOW THE DIRECTIONS SAY TO K THRU 2 STITCHED??????????? GUESS I'LL HAVE TO WAIT TIL NEXT MONDAY


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

The first "real" thing I ever knit was a coral colored, boatneck cardigan sweater. I must have been about 12 because I remember wearing it in 7th grade. There were several garter stitch scarves before that, so I would say they're probably the worst things I ever knit. The best thing was a v-neck, wrap style baby cardigan on very small needles - that my cat ate!


----------



## Trudy Pacos (Feb 22, 2011)

You are all so lucky I don't even remember. I was in grade school and the princiable was teaching me. I remember her name but not what I was knitting . of course that was some 70 years ago.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a grey wool cardian. It was a class project to teach us many skills at the same time. By doing the cardian we learned to rib, dec, inc,make button holes, pick up stitches as well as cast off. We also learned to assemble out project.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

The first thing I ever knit was a grey scarf for my Daddy when I was 12 yars old. What a mess! It was full of holes and the like.

The hardest thing I ever knit, and my downfall (since I didn't finish it as yet) is a Koigu Toredor jacket. Directions are skimpy, hard to read, hard to figure out. 

Lyn in NC


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted were a pair of mittens on four needles , I think that I was about 6 at the time .....


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

The first thing I knit was a 6 inch square for the Red Cross during WW11, when I was in school. All the children did this & they were put together for afghans for the troups. The older students knit with cotton thread and size 1 or 2 needles, & made bandages.


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

The first thing that I knitted were slippers for my parents.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a bright yellow pull-over vest, and it was terrible. It did not fit for starters and I would knit sometimes when I was supposed to purl and purl sometimes when I was supposed to knit, and the ribbing on the bottom turned out to be something other than ribbing!
The best thing I made and was so proud of was a baby set, blanket, booties, hat, and sweater.
The first thing I made in crochet was a granny square afghan, the best thing I crocheted was a spider web pattern sweater for my mother. It was perfect and she wore it for many years.
This was a great question.


----------



## vernagreenan (Aug 7, 2011)

I am self-taught for both crochet and knitting.. The first attempts at crochet gave us all a good laugh. Try as I may my potholders came out in a triangle-I was trying to do a square. Didn't know anyone to help me. I was married and lived 240 miles away from any relatives. Kept going over the directions in my 29 cent how to book and finally figured it out. Next item I crocheted was a cape with the pineapple pattern came out great. 40 years later I am still wearing it on occasion.I dreamed about crochet before I finally decided to take the bull by horns and just learn on my own. Found out years later that my mom could crochet but with 8 children she just never took the time to show us or even let us know she knew how to crochet.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit the basics and I took it from there. I don't remember the first ting I knitted but do remember the worst thing I made. It ewas a afghan that I made in strips. It was a total disaster. If I rmembe correctly it was soppose to be a gift. Each strip was diffrent lengths even though I thought I measured it right, Putting it together was awful and I tried to make it right and never succeeded. i just gave up cried over it and threw it out. To this day I avoid things made in strips and try to figure out how to make it all in 1 by adding a few stitches that are soppose to be between the strips to make it all in one. I just may work on that 1 day And try it out. Or maybe 1 of you may have a suggestion how to do that.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it was a pale yellow vest that made me happy but I never saw it on the person I made it for!!!!! I learned real quick to be picky about who I knit for!!!


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a wonderful teacher -- an older lady that I worked with who knitted all the time. The first thing I ever knitted was a pink, all cabled baby cardigan sweater when I was expecting my first child -- I really wanted a little girl. Both of my children were boys, so the sweater was never worn although it really turned out good. I was really proud of it.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

First thing I knitted was an afghan kit with my mother and sister when I was about 14 or 15. We all made one in the same pattern, but with different colors. It came out much better than anyone expected. It was a great family experience.
My sister and I are both knitters trying to learn crochet.
Worst disaster was a crochet teddy bear all crooked that grew -- and grew -- and GREW. In closet somewhere waiting for me to learn what to do with it. Never really had any big disasters with knitting. Both of us have given away most of the things we did.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

First thing I knitted was baby booties for my first born then went on to knit a bonnet and sweater. I was 30 years old when a lady I worked with taught me know to knit. Been knitting every since. It helps take the stress away when I am stressed out.
Crocheting is something else. I made a simple baby sweater . Never liked it . I can do simple single and double crochet for edging and that is about all I will do. One of these days I will have to get someone to teach me how to do more stitches.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a baby afghan for a friend in Mexico. Unfortunately, she lost the baby so I didn't knit again for years and years. Now, I love knitting baby afghans for Luke Air Force Base soon to be moms and I just finished one for my good friend's new grandson coming from Korea. I'm also starting to knit square pads for kittens and cats in the Payson, Arizona Humane Society with left over yarn I have sitting around. I guess I really like knitting rectangles and squares! <g>


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

First -- a dress for my barbie doll
Worst -- that's a tough one, but I say an afghan that I gave my grandmother. Someone washed it an warm water and it became a stiff lap blanket. I still have it, but never use it.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

Grandma was my teacher and she was a stickler for perfection. I had to knit squares until they were perfect. Nothing was wasted so they were sewn into a doll blanket. Now used by my grand daughter. She then took me to a wonderful dept store and let me pick out pattern, yarn, needles for my first sweater. I was 11. Had to wear it to school even though it was not season. I roasted. Have been a knitting machine since then. My worst projects are the many I don't finish and have to frog or throw. Among many other gifts my grandmother gave me, this is the one that keeps me connected to her. I think of her often with love and gratitude.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

I was about eleven years old and my grandmother taught
me how to knit with yarn from our sheep on the farm in 
Canada. It was loaded with lanolin and a bear for a first
time knitter but she was patient. The socks came out
just great. Thank you grandma....I miss you.

As for the worst thing I ever knit....that hasn't happened
yet.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, Janet, what sweet memories you have. As a child, I never lived close to relatives and as far as I know, none knitted. But, I have my eye on one of my granddaughters who is very creative--think it may be time to teach her! :O)


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

My very first project was a scarf I planned to give my father as a Christmas gift. I was about eleven years old and had been taught the basic stitches by the woman who helped around the house after my mother died. She forgot to encourage me to do some practice pieces, unfortunately, so the scarf started out so tight it could've stood upright on its own, only to loosen out to twice the width as I got more comfortable. The whole thing was barely long enough to wrap around my father's throat once. I wasn't pleased with it but didn't have time to try again. My father, naturally, pronounced it perfect.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

The first thing I remember knitting was a ribbed hat with pom poms on top - I think many of us girls in 5th grade made them that year. The best things are the most recent baby things I've made. The worst were a pair of argyle socks I made for my father that were so big in the foot, he could have worn them over his shoes. Still have them around somewhere in a trunk. Worst crochet attempt thing was an afghan that came out amoeba shaped, but my oldest son liked it and took it off to college with him where it was made into a nest by mice the following summer.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

First I'm no lady, but the first thing I knitted was a square about 18" just to begin getting my stitches even. The worst was my first hat which I gave up on and through in the trash.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a very long garter stitch scarf when I was about 8 or 9. 
Nanny (Dads Mum) was always knitting, and she showed me how to she cast on (thumb method - I've never mastered it!) and how to do 'knit' stitches. So I started...
There was a big family fall-out while I was making it, and we didn't see Nanny for ages after that... but I was still knitting it off and on... I can't remember who actually cast it off for me, although I know I didn't do it. Even so I was still incredibly proud of it despite the fact it was about 9 ft long and rather holey! :?
The worst project I did was a jumper with an intarsia Mandelbrot pattern for a friend, in a deep red wine, and turquoise combination! I was grateful for his help with the design, but boy was I glad when I finished it. He was delighted with it. - but never again! :?


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

My mother knitted her own clothes as a young girl and my aunt crocheted beautiful tableclothes but neither tought me so there was a lot of trail and error on my part to learn to knit a scarf. I loved crocheting and the frist thing I made was a baby blanket for my first nephew. I remember I ran out of white yarn and what I bought to finish was a different dye lot and stood out like a sore thumb. It was an alternate pink then blue granny square both colors edged in white, nothing fancy. That baby loved that blanket and carried it every where. It looked like a mistake but was well used and loved. I learned years after the fact that my sister put it in his coffen when he died at 5 years old. Now my 3 grand babies all have baby blankes made by grandmommy.


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

Some 50+ years ago, my first project was a pair of mittens followed by 2 pair of socks. The worst project was an afghan with American Eagles knitted into it. The eagles were ok but the yarn was tooooo soft and didn't hold its shape. I have done a lot of frogging during my knitting experiences. But for some reason I have finished my knitting projects whereas I have a few WIPs in crochet.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Granny Deb, that brought tears to my eyes! A very special part of you is with your nephew forever!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't remember the first, though I expect it was a doll's blanket.
The worst wasn't really too bad, except for the sleeves. My new husband was 6'5" and big with it, so I knit the Aran really big. But I must have got carried away with the sleeves, because they were too long - and then some, However he rolled up the sleeves and wore it proudly. 
Well you know Arans, especially when they're loose knit... with repeated washing those sleeves just grew longer and longer. 
By the time they trailed on the ground and he started making monkey noises every time he wore it, it had to go. I gave it to a charity shop - wonder if anyone with exceptionally long arms ever found it?


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

My aunt, an avid knitter, taught me to knit when I was 10 years old. She was babysitting me when I was ill and my parents had to attend an event. She was knitting and watching TV with me and asked if I wanted to learn. She showed me first how to make a pot holder and then I learned how to make a hand duster -- everyone got one for Christmas!


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

SharonK1 said:


> What a nice question!! I didn't learn to knit until I was in my late 20's...didn't know anyone who knitted and having always wanted to learn I checked out a book from the library titled "The Right Way to Knit" (don't remember the author) and proceeded to teach myself....ha ha ha....
> 
> The first thing I ever knitted was a pair of garter stitch slippers. It took me about 3 months because there was no "knitting paradise" back then, and no one to ask for advice when I ran into a problem. I had no idea what a dropped stitch was and didn't know how to fix it (or any other mistake), so every time I made a mistake I "frogged" the whole piece back to the mistake and did it all over....and over.....and over.....and over....until FINALLY I got it right!
> 
> The worst thing I ever knit was those *&%#!$% slippers!! But the positive thing was that after that I hardly ever made a mistake while knitting. I learned to be careful and to read the pattern very carefully one little step at a time.


Thanks for your honesty... This really made me belly laugh!
:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

My first project was when I was 19! I had Mono and was driving my mother crazy so she taught me how to knit and I chose a ski sweater that was four colors and all patterned! It was for my then boyfriend, now husband and he still has it! I looked at it the other day and it still looks pretty good! The arms however ended up pretty long!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Dad was stationed overseas during WW !! .I was around 11 years old. I learned to knit from my Nana and decided I would knit him a scarf. I knitted it with some yarn in Khaki (the color the soldiers wore ) very hard to handle wool. 

I knit and knit -- there were mistakes in it and I knit it about a foot wide. 
It was long enough to wrap around his neck twice (I am sure he could have used it for a blanket). I was sooo proud of it and missed him so much. My mom and I mailed it to him - by that time he was in Europe - it took 4 months for it to catch up with him. He said it 'warmed' his heart and kept him going through some very very tough fighting in Italy. He was wearing it when he got off the train here in Calgary even though it was summer. I get goose bumps when I think of it. When he died in l985 we were going through his things and I found the scarf, neatly folded and wrapped in a box. 

I never knit without thinking about how much it meant to him - and how much he meant to me. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Dad was stationed overseas during WW !! .I was around 11 years old. I learned to knit from my Nana and decided I would knit him a scarf. I knitted it with some yarn in Khaki (the color the soldiers wore ) very hard to handle wool. 

I knit and knit -- there were mistakes in it and I knit it about a foot wide. 
It was long enough to wrap around his neck twice (I am sure he could have used it for a blanket). I was sooo proud of it and missed him so much. My mom and I mailed it to him - by that time he was in Europe - it took 4 months for it to catch up with him. He said it 'warmed' his heart and kept him going through some very very tough fighting in Italy. He was wearing it when he got off the train here in Calgary even though it was summer. I get goose bumps when I think of it. When he died in l985 we were going through his things and I found the scarf, neatly folded and wrapped in a box. 

I never knit without thinking about how much it meant to him - and how much he meant to me. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oops! sorry for the double posting -- it is too bad we don't have a delete! grin.


----------



## tehale (Nov 17, 2011)

What fun reading all these! Thank you all for sharing!

Other than a few very poor attempts just to cast on and knit a few rows back when the dinosaurs roamed, I just decided to learn to knit a few weeks ago. 

My first finished project was a set of fingerless gloves. My husband thought they were great and took them as his own. I've since made several sets but they are really just a rectangle that is folded and stitched. 

I also knitted two of those frilly scarves using the netted stuff. It took me a few tries to get going but then I did two in 3 days.

My worst so far is a hat that I tried to make using the wrong yarn. The color is gorgeous but it kept growing and growing. A few more rows and I'd have a lovely pillow case!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

The first items I ever knitted were bandages for leprosy patients in Africa. I was only about eight or nine but I remember the needles were small--maybe four or five--and you had to cast on 10 stitches and knit forever. Although, as I remember, my very talented mom would cast on and bind off.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Back in 1966d when I was pregnant with #1 child, I took a knitting class at the Bon Marche in Seattle. I got through the back, one front, and one sleeve of a cardi, went into labor, and that was that. A couple of years later I finished it - one sleeve was waaay longer than the other, and one front was shaped a bit strangely. I eventually frogged it and made something else out of the yarn.
Best? It would be a tossup between Hoxbro's Domino Shells Twinset, and a fisherman's knit sweater I made for my brother with yarn I handspun - I was determined it would be done RIGHT so I wrote down every stitch for every line as I knitted it so things would match up. Other than the initial partial class, I've been self taught, and have improved by attending a few classes when I've had the chance.
Crochet...I shudder when I think of all the "hippie" vests I crocheted back in the day....


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, my biggest disaster was attempting to knit and dress and design it as I went along. All the yarn got twisted. Alas, I've never tried again.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I started knitting in college when I took a textile class. We learned about different methods of creating fabric; weaving, knitting, crochet, tatting. For our final project we had to chose from one of these methods and make a "large" project. We had spent most of our time during the course weaving, and as I recall (25 years ago) most students chose to weave something. I had barely learned to knit as a child and wanted to learn more, so I chose to knit as my project. I knit a sweater for myself and actually managed to finish it. I remember carrying that knitting around with me everywhere I went. It wasn't quite as "cool" to knit as a college student as it is now, but I did it anyway. It was a royal blue dolman sleeved sweater with a rolled neck. I believe it was seed stitch mostly. I wore it for a few years but I don't know whatever happened to it. The next thing I knit was a sweater for my sister. She found a pattern (in Japanese! ugg) that she had to have. She lived in Atlanta at the time and we contacted the Japanese embassy and found a Japanese lady that knew enough about knitting to translate enough and the rest was charts. It had a "pouch" on the front knit from leather strips. I didn't know much about gauge back then and it turned out entirely too big for her. But not for me!!! I really didn't do it intentionally!!!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Like many people, my first project was a garter stitch scarf. I don't remember it much but I must have been about 16 years old.

What I DO remember is my second project. I had begun smoking like many teenagers in the 50s. My mother, in an attempt to keep my hands busy on something besides smoking, sent me off to University with a kit for argyle socks. I slaved over them and finished in time to give them to my younger brother for Christmas. 

When I went back home in January my mother apologized profusely to me as soon as I came through the door. For what, I asked? She had taken the WOOL argyles I had worked so hard to finish, put them through the washer and dryer. They would have fit a toddler by the time they came out. Both of us felt miserable.

In the intervening years I only knitted a layette for my children (the oldest had her 50th birthday last week) and I didn't quit smoking for another 25 years. However, I've rediscovered knitting and I'm trying to make up for lost time! Love it!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a ribbed sweater when I didn't really know what I was doing. I bought some expensive mohair yarn and luckily it was fuzzy and hid mistakes well. It came out OK, except for the arms that were about five inches too long.

The worst thing I ever made were the slippers I attempted. My mother taught
Me how to crochet. So I grabbed some yarn and a crochet hook and made some pink slippers. The problem was, they would have fit Michael Jordan!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Slippers @ the local knitting shop; Pearl gave lessons, then a sweater for myself....knitting ever since.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

The first thing I tried to knit was a skirt for my Barbie doll. It was supposed to be a sheath, but ended up considerably flared when I was done. I learned how to increase at a very early age.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I first lesrned to knit when I was 8. My mother gave me a ball of fine green wool and a pair of size 4 needles. She cast on and showed me the knit stitch. I think it became a doll blanket eventually but my sister recovered from scarlet fever and I was allowed back in school. After a 10 week quarentine I had some catching up to do. The worst thing I ever made was a sweater for myself about a year ago. The arms seem to grow every time I wear it. I'm thinking of frogging it. Edith


----------



## HookerLeo (Jun 18, 2011)

The First Thing: A Tube Scarf
The Worst Thing: Haven't gotten to the point yet.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto! 
I've made things, too, for people and they don't wear them, so I am knitting for myself and caps for soldiers.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a garter stitch poncho. And wore it proudly.

The first thing I ever crocheted and finished was a very large doily for my sister. I gave it to her as a wedding present, I was 13 at the time. She still has it displayed in her house and she is 77 years old.

knittykitty


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

my first was a complicated pattern sweater when I was 7. The color was chartreuse, I remember it was slow going, especially after she found a mistake 6 rows from the end or the rib. I was to the sleeve decreases. She frogged the whole thing. And stubborn me started over. Worst thing I have made, a beautiful dolman sleeve, shawl collar with pineapple stitch, made in wool. Husband washed and dried it. LOL now


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was squares for the soldiers in ww2 I was about 8 and someone put them together and make blankets for our boys overseas. I'm sure they were really bad but I never saw them after we gave them.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

The first thing I knit was a sampler of stitches and techniques which I was required to do by the lovely little old lady that taught me. I must have been about 9 yrs old. I have no idea what happened to it. 

I have 2 best things I ever knit. The first was a wedding Aran afghan for my nephew and his wife; oh my, it was a thing of beauty - I actually missed it after I gave it away. The second was a top down sweater for my son. He is broad of shoulder and narrow of waist and I fitted it just right! Beautiful blue color that matched his eyes and mine.

Thanks for the nice question - with 10 pages of responses, I think you touched a nerve - in the best possible way!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh dear, I was supposed to list the worst thing --------- I made my daughter a sweater of her choice of color and design out of Lopi yarn. I am allergic to wool so it was tough. A year or so after I gave it to her, she told me she most likely wouldn't wear it and did I want it back?!?? Not really my fault or the sweater.......


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

The first thing I tried to knit was a baby sweater. I was pregnant at the time and so I thought I would try knitting. It was a knit in one piece. I got up to where you were supposed to cast on for the sleeves. The only cast on I knew was a long tail cast on so you can understand why it never got done. I didn't know anyone who knit and it never occurred to me to check the library for books on knitting. At the time I couldn't drive (problems with pregnancy) so couldn't visit the knitting store in town. So the project was never finished. The worst was an afghan I tried knitting several years later. The edges were very uneven. I kept adding stitches and dropping stitches. Gave up knitting for a long while. Tried again many years later and actually got the back and the front of a sweater up to where you separate for the V-neck and lost the pattern. After about 15 years I frogged the back and front and it was a good thing, the sweater would have fit Sasquatch.  But, I am still plugging along and have knitted lots of scarves, dishcloths, dish towels, and hats. Working on a sweater in between making hats, scarves and mittens for daughter, son in law and two grandbabies. Thanks for the memories.

PamP


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

The first and worst things are the same: I taught myself how to knit when I was a freshman in high school and the pattern had some mistakes in it. The school librarian was the only other person I knew who could knit and she was kind enough to take my WIP and the pattern and try to figure it out for me. I can't remember her name but I sure do owe her a huge THANKS!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is easy, at the ripe age of 12 I made square slippers, and the hardest thing I have ever attempted was a lacy scarf with all kinds of directions and symbols that I didn't know what I was doing....that was last winter. I am attempting it again this winter. It won't get me down.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't have a clear memory of the first thing I knit. I think I learned to knit in Brownies/Girl Guides so I could earn a badge. It was probably a scarf.

The worst thing is an afghan I crocheted. After crocheting all those tiny squares in to two colours and then sewing it all together; at some point the squares started to unravel. I still have the afghan but needless to say it is not in use.

A summer sweater that I knit for myself with that was white with a zig-zag pattern down the front seemed to have more zig than zag once it was done. I did not have the heart to rip it back.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

First knitting project: slippers for my grandma. Made them after taking a Community Education class in knitting during 6th grade. Guess I was about 12.

Worst knitting project: haven't had one yet. Probably won't happen until I really challenge myself with a complicated stitch or pattern!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, the first thing i ever knitted a actually a sweater coat. i bought this thick muti-colored yarn from patternworks which added up to $150.00 total yarn. it came out perfectly, but did not look good on me, because i'm short, thick or big yarns don't look good on me. so i took it apart. (sad)


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a sweater for myself. Unfortunately, there were so many holes and dropped stitches that it must have been the worst (I hadn't yet reached the point where I would frog an entire front, back or sleeve to correct a mistake). The most frustrating thing was an argyle sock. I never did master that. It still haunts me.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I learned to crochet long before I learned how to knit...I was 6 or so and my Mum had me crochet a long chain that reached from the upstairs hallway light down to the bottom of the stairs, so we could turn it on before going upstairs.

The worst was my first afghan; double crochet and in wild colors. Red Heart used to do 1 oz. skeins of yarn that were maybe .25 and my Mum would buy me a few every week till the thing was long enough. It was awful! It was more of a trapezoid than rectangle and the colors were garish, but I was SO proud of it! I had that thing for years and even took it with me when i moved away from home, but a flood in a basement took it.

My first knitting project after knitting the same skein over and over a few times to get the tension right, was a boat neck sweater that I made for a roommate. We were out shopping one day and saw some yarn in a shop window and she commented that that was her favorite color. I found a pattern that I thought I could do, bought the yarn and made it for her for her birthday.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

booties!


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL....only a 15 year old would start with a nordic sweater with an intarsia yoke of about 6 colors. I must of been crazy and I also had my Mom telling me daily that if I didn't finish it I would have to pay for the yarn. It was about $25 in yarn which was a lot of money for sure in the late 1950's. I did finish it and it was really pretty but itched like crazy.....lol. So, after all was done I only wore it a few times. It was like having a chronic case of poison ivy.....


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I also learned to crochet before learning to knit, so I should have mentioned my first crochet project. It was a granny square afghan that was green blue and white to match my bedroom. I got most of the squares made but never got to putting it together. Every time my grandmother, who had taught me to crochet, came to visit she'd ask me about it. Finally one trip she took it home with her and very soon I received a package with a finished afghan.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

When I was 5 my mother tried to teach me to knit during an WWII air raid, with the black shades pulled down and a tiny light bulb, sitting on my bed. I don't think I tried knitting again until I wanted to impress my future Ital. MIL. making socks for DH to be. I bought the yarn and did one sock which came out great except for the fact that I didn't have enough yarn. So I went back and bought more. Got about to the foot and realized it was way bigger than the first. Everyone had a good laugh including MIL. I no idea that I had bought a thicker yarn. All I thought of was it was the same color black. I still knit and crochet now. Most of it is baby blankets for a good cause.
My favorite but sometime I've called it the Blanket From H, is ABC's -Crocheted. I believe it comes from a site called Beverly
Patterns. It's really beautiful when completed.


----------



## simayanan (Apr 10, 2011)

My first knitted project, I think., was a square washcloth that came out a very strange shape when I was just a little girl. 

The worst is easy! My very first project in the round was a top down raglan sweater. Instead of the stitches forming neat columns up and down, they were all off on an angle. It was the strangest looking thing I ever saw and totally unwearable, but not without a certain sort of oddball charm. I gave it to someone as a sort of revenge gift, but that's a whole different story.


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

My first project was a very simple hat; the style that just covers the ears and top of the head and ties under the chin. We were on vacation in Canada when I was about 12 (1962)and bought the supplies at a dime store. I remember the large sized needles were the English numbers 00. I still have them. From then on I always had a knitting project in the back seat of the car when traveling.
The worst was a fair isle pullover I tried at 15 when I didn't have the knowledge or skill to do it right. I carried the unused yarn too tightly and had a puckered pattern. I did finish the project and wore it proudly but wish I had done a better job.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

the first thing i ever knitted was dish cloths. the VERY worst thing was attempting socks. got so fustrated i vowed i would never attempt socks again. that was years ago. have now decided i really want to try socks again. maybe take a class. but will wait until the wpi's (2) are finished and after the holidays. wish me luck. racso


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am always amazed at how many people set out to teach someone to knit using mittens made on 4 needles. I can't figure out why they want to give a new knitter such a challenge as to manage to manipulate 4 needles.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a fair isle sweater for my dolly. I was 5 years old and living in South Africa with my parents who were missionaries. We got parcels from England which contained sweater either too big or too small. Mom undid them, steamed them gently then reknitted sweater for us all. I got the leftover yarn and with my Mom's eagle eye and helpful hands knitted this sweater for my dolly.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a sweater. I worked close to a yarn store and spent my lunches in the yarn shop learning to knit. The worst thing I ever made (and never finished) was in the feather and fan pattern. I can't even remember what it was supposed to be but it was my first attempt with yarn overs. For some reason it took me the longest time to be sure if the yarn was supposed to go directly over the needle or under then over the needle. What a mess it was!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't remember what the first thing I knit was. It was either a Christmas sweater for myself to wear to work (which I did, and I'm sure I'd be mortified if I saw it now) or throw pillow covers for my brother and his wife for Christmas. My brother, since divorced, had those pillows up until about 2 years ago--and I knit them in 1972!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

First knit was 8th grade home arts where we had no knit khaki scarves for servicemen--poor guys. Remember mine was full of holes. First garment was a sloppy Joe sweater and my grandma and I made it together--she the front and one sleeve and me the back & other. Believe it or not, I still have it...navy blue wool and it is about 67 years old!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Designer123 - that story about your scarf is wonderful and a real tear-jerker. Isn't it nice when your work is so appreciated and loved?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

The first thing? A little yellow baby sweater while expecting my first in 1965. The worst? All the WIPs over 5 years old!
Susan


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

the first thing i knitted was a scarf,i think it was blue


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I knitted a green scarf. It had several unplanned yarnovers and was so crooked. However, it got me started and now I am a yarn hoader and a hopelessly addicted knitter.

I had another project that was a simple baby blanket. I believe that there was something wrong with the yarn I used. It was such a mess that I ended up tossing it in the trash.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

A very large shawl ... heavy and warm. I was about 15 YO.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

oops, left out the item! it was a beautiful long cape with an eyelet row down both sides and center back.


supergirl6116 said:


> The first and worst things are the same: I taught myself how to knit when I was a freshman in high school and the pattern had some mistakes in it. The school librarian was the only other person I knew who could knit and she was kind enough to take my WIP and the pattern and try to figure it out for me. I can't remember her name but I sure do owe her a huge THANKS!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

This makes me think of the blanket (or blanklet, as my son called it for quite some time) that my mother knit for my son. He is nine and still sleeps with it. It is mostly back to it's original yarn state now. It was an open pattern and easy to pull on. He has pulled the yarn so much that much of it is undone and is a mess of tangled yarn now. But he loves it and will not part with it. My mother is just as happy knowing it has been loved to death.

I made a quilt a few years ago for a friend (her baby actually) who is a missionary. They came to visit when her son was about 4-5. The quilt was frayed and worn in places and she was so apologetic. I was happy as can be since clearly that little boy had loved on that quilt enough to fray it! That's a sure sign of love to me! 


alucalind said:


> Designer123 - that story about your scarf is wonderful and a real tear-jerker. Isn't it nice when your work is so appreciated and loved?


 :lol:


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> This makes me think of the blanket (or blanklet, as my son called it for quite some time) that my mother knit for my son. He is nine and still sleeps with it. It is mostly back to it's original yarn state now. It was an open pattern and easy to pull on. He has pulled the yarn so much that much of it is undone and is a mess of tangled yarn now. But he loves it and will not part with it. My mother is just as happy knowing it has been loved to death.
> 
> I made a quilt a few years ago for a friend (her baby actually) who is a missionary. They came to visit when her son was about 4-5. The quilt was frayed and worn in places and she was so apologetic. I was happy as can be since clearly that little boy had loved on that quilt enough to fray it! That's a sure sign of love to me!
> 
> ...


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwww! Your stories are making me cry again!



GMADRAGON2 said:


> mom2grif said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me think of the blanket (or blanklet, as my son called it for quite some time) that my mother knit for my son. He is nine and still sleeps with it. It is mostly back to it's original yarn state now. It was an open pattern and easy to pull on. He has pulled the yarn so much that much of it is undone and is a mess of tangled yarn now. But he loves it and will not part with it. My mother is just as happy knowing it has been loved to death.
> ...


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought everyone started with a scarf...and that was what I did. The worst thing I ever knitted was a sweater for my husband that was so large it could have fit two husbands and it was Soooo ugly. 
shula


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Hi,
The first thing I knitted was a dish cloth when I was a Brownie Scout. My Mom said I would never learn!! I guess I showed her.
I have many failures, but the one i remember most is a short sleeved, crew necked sweater that wouldn't go over my head when I was finished LOL.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

My first project was a scarf, and the second was argyle socks. After that, I ran with it.I don't have a worst item because if it didn't look right, it got frogged.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

My worst thing was recent. I was doing a mitten with a snowman picture knit into it. When I finished I realized the snowman was upside down. Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I knitted a sweater for myself when I was a teenager. I tried designing a girls jumper for my granddaughter. By the time I finished it, it was too short--ended up looking like a sleeveless vest!!I have since redesigned it to make it look better. :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

The very first item was a very flat, no width baby bootee. Would have been great as an embelishment on a pocket!!

My worst was the very same item, I really did progress after that failure but, I was only 9 years old!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pam


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a glove. I had been crocheting for many years, my mom taught me to crochet when I was 7. After getting married and had my first child I decided I wanted to learn to knit. I purchased a learn how book and mastered the knit and purl stitches and fair on the tension. I decided to make something and the glove was it. Why not a mitten, >^..^< Needless to say I never did knit the other glove. What a mess.
I did keep at it tho and can knit most things I want now.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was a 18 year old expectant mother, I knit sweater for my baby. It had a pink and blue argyle pattern on the front of a white cardigan sweater. I remember that it took me five minutes to knit one row. There were many errors. I would end up with more stitches and then less stitches. But I loved it and my mother, as she always did, complimented me and said it was wonderful. Even then, my husband who was a student, was curious about the amount of yarn I collected.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

After knitting with the same ball of royal blue yarn for years, that was my learn and practice yarn, I knit a pair of booties for the baby that I baby sat a lot. Then I knit a sweater for my new nephew. My worst project was a sweater I made for myself. It was teal yarn, cheap stuff because I couldn't afford better, and didn't know enough about yarn either. That sweater was very pretty when it was finished, but I washed it and that darn yarn stretched out and the sweater was about 6 feet around and a foot tall. I threw it away, after all that work. I sure learned a lot about yarn from that.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I made a scarf ou of varigated Red Heart knitting worsted. The real wool stuff on needles i had whittled myself. I think i was about 10 at the time.


----------



## Mysoxsuck (Nov 22, 2011)

I had this little spool contraption with nails on it. It came with a single knitting needle and you went 'round and round with it, resulting in a tubular snake-like thing. Just kept knitting, ripping it out and starting all over again.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

My first knitted "thing" was in three colors of rug yarn when I was about 5 or 6. It was supposed to be a rectangle but it goes in and out and has lots of holes (maybe should say they are yarn overs!) in it. I still have it. My mother and paternal grandmother were great knitters. The rest of my childhood there was no more knitting. As a teen I got back into it and knit myself a pullover with a big collar (very popular at the time) out of a thick and thin green and black chunky yarn. It came out quite nicely. Next items I recall were a pullover for my dad on about size two needles, and a three piece outfit for myself - skirt, vest and cardigan...very cute. It was a mini skirt and I remember someone telling me that I hadn't knit on it long 
enough! I still have that outfit, but my dad's sweater went to a boyfriend many years later. Wish I still had it.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I was seven and everyone in my primary school class had to knit a square. I was given the most hideous shade of ginger/tan wool. My square was full of holes and I hated that colour. However it didn't put me off knitting!


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a scarf in garter stitch. I was 8 years old at the time and am now 69. It had lots of holes but I thought it was great. In those days the needles were metal and would make noise with every stitch. I love the bamboo ones now.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

First thing at age 6 = Socks. Remember getting a lot of praise from he Teacher. Probably just for managing it and not for the looks.
Just knitted a sleeve for a Child's Pullover. Did not like it and turned it into a Hat. Looks lovely now. Hurray, Lemonade.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

The first think I ever knitted was a pair of slippers. My neighbor gave me the pattern and taught me to knit. I am still making those slippers by the same pattern almost 40 years later! The worst thing I ever made was a poncho using the wrong yarn. Scratchy AND ugly!


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a pink and navy blue poncho which I wore for my 3 pregnancies.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

My sister was 17 years older then me, and did a lot of knitting. I don't remember how old I was, but I wanted to learn to knit so bad, she told me to buy a learn to knit book, it was green this was back in the late 40s or early 50s. I did learn to knit and crochet from books, but don't remember what I made. Only thing I haven't mastered is 4 needles. Would like to before the hands give out. Maybe when I retire.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

A lime green vest on huge needles...


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

My first attempt at knitting had me making a pair of slippers. "As I remembered they were really warm, too. My worst knitted project was a sweater I made for my nephew. I don't think he could even get it on as I made the neck too tight.
Oh well, I tried. Those were the yrs. we tried to make most of our gifts. Guess it was the thought that counts.


----------



## Mare03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, the first thing I ever knitted was an afghan of hot pink and blue for my teddy - I just kept knitting and knitting (so I could practice) and it was so big that I could fit it around a dozen teddy's...worst thing I ever knitted was an attempt at a sweater - one sleeve was longer than the other and it didn't even look like a sweater but I had fun. 
Mary Lou


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

I knit my m other-in-law a Mohair stole. It turned out very nice


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I was 10 years old and I knitted slippers. The worst thing I every knitted was a mitten for a 2 year old.....the funniest thumb every created!


----------



## jools (Aug 29, 2011)

Probably knitted a scarf ,can remember my mum putting round about ten stitches on the needle and a few minutes later asking her to put the stitches back on ,I had dropped quite a few of them some how and had ladders everywhere.She was very good always put them on and never got cross bless her. I was about 7yrs


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a scarf. The worst thing I knitted was a sweater.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

The first thing I ever made was when I was 4 1/2 years old - a yellow & white sweater for my doll, and the worse thing (not really - but) a pullover for my son - it has polar bears on it - front & back. I love the pattern - but can no longer follow the pattern - the shape & colors of the design bother my eyes - don't know what I will do now - but the thought is there for my son.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

The first (and worst) thing I ever knitted was a "kettle holder" at school. It was meant to be about 6" square, but was a totally different shape - more like a spider's web! Holes everywhere. I was about 6 or 7. My headmistress mocked me and compared my "work" to another girl's in a very humilating manner. It's a surprise I ever wanted to master knitting at all! But my mum couldn't abide Failure, so I was taught by my gran how to knit properly, and I haven't looked back since. I think my first amjor achievement was an Aran Sweater for myself when I was about 15.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmmm!!! the first thing I ever knit was when I was in grade 3 and about 9 years old. We had to make mittens and the (stupid) principal came for a visit to see what we made and kept asking me where the thumb was! It wasn't finished yet! Come to think of it - I never knitted mittens. After some 45 years of not touching a knitting needle - I started knitting little pumpkins and was successful. Encouraged I have knitted a hat, scarves for the grandkids. I hope to one day finish the WIP that I inherited from mom when she passed away.
My worst - last week I knitted a hat for the first time using circulars - it came out huge.....in despair I frogged it the next day and started over with less stitches....it's still too big but it will stay in my basket until I decide what to do with it...don't know if I will frog the whole thing again or maybe I was thinking passing an elastic to make it stay on your head. 
Thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

horse_gurl said:


> The first thing I knitted was a scarf for my teddy bear. The worst thing I knitted was Ravenclaw scarf book mark, I used the wrong size of needles so it was kinda loose and doesn't look that great


the first knitting lesson was just a piece ? gram made needles from an umbrella, pulled out the post and sharpened them.she was a crocheter and we didn't live by stores (so no needles )then i used her twine for yarn.
worst thing was a sweater for husband that would have fit 4 people. then in alaska someone gave me some undyed untreated sheep wool from germany, the booties i made for baby would have fit a 4 year old lol


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh I remember a summer sweater I knitted out of cotton that the neck was too small for my head to go through! I think I have a big head! :roll:



KBEDRN said:


> Hi,
> The first thing I knitted was a dish cloth when I was a Brownie Scout. My Mom said I would never learn!! I guess I showed her.
> I have many failures, but the one i remember most is a short sleeved, crew necked sweater that wouldn't go over my head when I was finished LOL.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I have this sending a message right this time if I'm lucky. The first things I've knitted is socks, socks and more socks with gray scratchy wool for everyone in the household at age five.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the girls at work gave me a gift cert. from a local knitting shop I bought the yarn in alpaca and the pattern it was a cable pattern got instructions along with my purchase it was made OK but I cried it looked like a dishcloth wrapped around an elephant on me !!! the worst was 2 cardigan's worked feverishly on both ...the yarn were all wrong they sages to the floor,they went in the trash so no one could see.


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I have this sending a message right this time if I'm lucky. The first things I've knitted is socks, socks and more socks with gray scratchy wool for everyone in the household at age five.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

The first things I knitted were socks ob dons, they worked for me because I couldn't figure out how to purl. The worst was a baby afghan for a friend in a pink/blue/white variegated yarn in a ripple stitch while pregnant myself with constant morning/day long sickness. I couldn't finish it, my grandmother finished it for me. It took me 25 years before I could use that kind of yarn or do a ripple stitch without getting nauseous. With this comment I'll introduce myself, Hi! I'm new to the digest and haven't set up an "alias" yet tho. I've been a fiber enthusiast for 30+ years. Look forward to reading more from so many talented folks.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> This makes me think of the blanket (or blanklet, as my son called it for quite some time) that my mother knit for my son. He is nine and still sleeps with it. It is mostly back to it's original yarn state now. It was an open pattern and easy to pull on. He has pulled the yarn so much that much of it is undone and is a mess of tangled yarn now. But he loves it and will not part with it. My mother is just as happy knowing it has been loved to death.
> 
> I made a quilt a few years ago for a friend (her baby actually) who is a missionary. They came to visit when her son was about 4-5. The quilt was frayed and worn in places and she was so apologetic. I was happy as can be since clearly that little boy had loved on that quilt enough to fray it! That's a sure sign of love to me!


Thanks for the memory...
I made a quilt for my nephew when he was born in 1981. It is an animal print with elephants, and I did a large applique of an elephant in the middle, and his floppy ears were just stitched to his head so his pink ears would flop around. When my nephew had his son, who is now 4, my brother gave the quilt to his new grandson. It is well worn as it was my nephew's favorite blankie,and it is now my great-nephew's favorite.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

The first thing I knit was a christmas collar for my furbaby when I was 7. The worst thing I knit, well..... the collar! Though I was proud of it ind thought it was great at the time!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My first knitting project was a blanket for my Barbie doll. My mom gave me huge needles, and yarn left over from a sweater she was making my sister. It was peach colored, and I think I was about 5 years old. The worst thing was my futile attempt at socks! Disaster I don't really want to repeat!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a doll's pram cover, It was supposed to be garter stitch but had so many holes caused by dropped stitches, that it looked like a lace doilly. I was only seven at the time. I'm a wee bit better at it now. Gee


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a garter stitch scarf. That was nearly 2 years ago. The worst thing was 6" x 6" squares for a baby blanket. I did 4 each of ribbed, seed stitch, garter, basket weave, and even after blocking..... I could never get them put together into a blanket because they were all different in size. I still have the squares, I attempted to make slippers from them.... now I think they have become nice samples of what the stitches look like. I have them in a large plastic tub along with all my stash.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

We had knitting lessons at school I was about 11 and I was knitting a square. It was full of holes and matted and horrible and the teacher insisted i finish it even though everyone could see it was evil looking. The worst thing was recently when I knitted some fingerless gloves and somehow made two completely different sizes. I kept them for myself and i will wear them to bed when I turn the heater off in the winter.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a pink sweater and bonnet for my first baby girl. We were living in Italy and everyone was ga-ga over baby knits! Since then I knitted all my children's sweaters from birth to age 12. I was lucky enough to get a Brother knitting machine when they were toddlers--it helped a lot when I didn't have enough time for my hand knitting. The worst was a dress I knitted for my grown daughter. I used a sport weight yarn and the finished dress was so bulky and heavy that she never wore it! Imagine a knitted mumu--awful choice of yarn.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

My first knit was a sleeping bag for my dolly! My worst make was supposed to be a crocheted granny square! You have NEVER seen anything like it!! That was my first attempt at crochet and it hasn't gotten any better!


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I was 5 years old; had one of those childhood diseases; driving my mother crazy; she taught me to knit; I knitted a sweater for my doll; the neck opening was too small to fit over the dolls head! That's all I can remember; lucky I remember that - I'm 67 years young!


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

My first project was supposed to be a dishcloth. Believe I used Aunt Lydia's rug yarn! I knit so tight it was stiff as a board and more like a pot holder. My mother kept it for years.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

The first thing I attempted to knit was carriage cover for my soon to be niece.I used Aunt Lydia's rug yarn,having no knowledge of what to buy,just bought the cheapest mint green yarn I could find,for in those days there were no sonograms to find out the sex of the baby.It was so stiff!Luckily they had carriage clip that held the cover above the baby,and not in contact with her.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

First: washcloth
Worst: washcloth


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

The first thing I ever made was a square dish cloth with s puppy paw print in the middle came out fantastic!
Worst thing was right after the paw cloth, a diagonal dish cloth...came out all wonky shaped definitely not square ....but now its all sunshine and roses! LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The first thing was a sweater for my sister's Barbie Doll. The worst thing?????...... Haven't done it yet!

JanetLee


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

First knitted, a ribbed scarf. Worst, a crocheted vest for my high school honey. I'm not sure exactly why, all these years later, but it definitely had that homemade, not handmade, look. (He wore it all the time, though. Nothin' like young love!)


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was when I was around 8 and it was the afghan sea of tranquility (I think it is now called feather an fan). My grandmother was my instructor-it skipped a generation and neither of her daughters knitted. The first thing I croched was barbie dresses. Wish I could find those patterns.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

The first thing/things I knitting was a matching Beret and scarf set. The worse thing/things was socks.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

The first thing I knitted (aged 6 or 7) was a small blanket for my small dolly. The needles were red. The worst thing was a jumper (sweater) for myself when I was 20. I had asked my Mum to sew it together and delivered the pieces to her a few at a time. After I had dropped off the last pieces she phoned me, barely suppressing her laughter, and asked where I wanted her to sew on the 3rd sleeve!!!


----------



## Irishlass451 (Sep 27, 2011)

My very first thing I remember knitting was abeautiful turquoise V neck vest my sister wanted it when I was done was a school project 7th grade, even though I "knitted" before that lol
My first crochet was an afghan ripple stich blues and white started off ok but ended up being King Size LOL took me 4 weeks made it for my 2nd husband while he was on manuevers (USMC) Worst job I THOUGHT HE LOVED IT!!! WHen we divorced it stayed with me by that time I figured I had made oit large so I could put the pillows under when I made up the bed LOL That was in 1983 lol
Thanks for reminding me of these memories) Loved it!! :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

1st knitting project was one of those pinwheel pillows...oh boy...gold varigated and off white yarn..I still have the pillow stored away...smelly and probably rotting...but..when I look at it..i remember the summer i was 10 yrs old....


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a scarf. Anytime I made a mistake, I tore it out and did it again. I wore out the yarn getting the tension and stitches right! Haha
The worst thing I can't remember, but the funniest thing was a v-neck cardigan for my dad. It took me so long to finish it that I gave it to my dad for 3 different Christmas's. I just wrapped it all up, yarn, needles and knitted pieces all together. I still get teased about that!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

awww lol queen how sweet.....my sons call and ask if I have knitted a cover for the house yet....as i have a tendency to cover everything....to keep out germs...lol...


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a Teddy Bear in school, I actually still have the bear.
The worst thing I ever made was a pair of socks, which turned out yeti size and was converted into Xmas socks.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't remember my first knit item. My first crochet item was a doily for my brother who was in the Navy, stationed at Pearl Harbor in 1953. In my little 3 year old mind he needed something pretty to put on his foot locker. We found the doily in 2003 after his death. My mother was a saint with patience overflowing! Imagine teaching a 3 year old how to crochet! (and she did not do it over!)


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 8 in school. We were taught to knit garter stitch squares to be sewn together by our teachers to make afghans for the children in Europe. This was during World War 11.
THe worst thing I made was a sweater for my daughter that was so itchy and scratchy, she couldn't wear it.


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

A circle skirt for my Barbie doll when I was 12. I taught myself to knit but couldn't figure out the purl so I knitted backwards until someone showed me the purl stitch.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a great question !! It has us all going down memory lane. My first project was a knitted dishcloth at school. I kept dropping stitches and the teacher scared me silly. My next attempt was a scarf my Mam helped me to knit. I never learned to crochet though. Seems that British women are taught in school to knit but not crochet. I never tied a quilt until I came to the USA and now I make one for each of my grandbabies. Right now I am trying to start back into my first love ` KNITTING I enjoy reading all of your comments. Ladies this is a super site. springchicken66


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

LOVE reading all your memories my 1st knit project was a boring beige vest my 2nd was a sweater with cabels up the front and trim on the sleeve I was 11...I choose not to remember my worst LOL


----------



## k-tchr (Feb 13, 2011)

1st project: 4-H slippers. Worst: anything that I started, left for a while and couldn't remember what pattern I was using. When I make a mistake, I have to correct it right away or it sits too long and the pattern gets separated from project or I forget where I was.


----------



## smom2mgm (Nov 29, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a scarf. The worst is definitely a pair of way-less-than-half-finished socks. Complete disaster.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

ready for this ?
A fully-cabled (Entire front, back, and sleeves) of a sweater for my toddler. I was so focused on the cables, I knitted really long arms......would have fit a chimp just fine. My mother, who didn't knit or even sew a hem, laughed and asked why I was knitting. I've just always loved it. This early venture never deterred me, but how I wish I'd had this group through out the decades.
Forest


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

The first thing was a potholder and the worst was the same thing it was so lop sided. It was real funny looking now that I think about it. lol


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


Granny slippers...


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

My first project was a pair of those wonderful slippers I'm sure we've all made....2 strands of worsted and 29 stitches and finished with a pompom on the toe. Oh, how many have I made? 

My worst project was a sweater I made for my mother for Christmas one year....before I believed in stitch gauge. I knitted and knitted and knitted and when I was finished it was huge. Fortunately, there was a lady in our stitch group who was very very large, she loved it and purchased it from me. Guess it wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a pot holder...then I moved right on to a rippled afghan...the worst thing was a crocheted sweater I made for my sister..it was too big for her..and it ended up in the back of her closet...it devastated me at the time....but she couldn't have worn it anyway...


----------



## maijasuoma (Oct 22, 2011)

First of all, although I am a woman, about 10 percent of our community here are MALE!!! The first thing I ever knit with knitting needles was a scarf which came out looking somewhat like a strange macrame wallhanging. My very first knitting accomplishment was done with a device called a knitting spool, made from an old wooden sewing thread spool and four brad nails. I knit what seemed like 100 miles of yarn cord and then tried to sew it into a rug. It looked like a hat for a small fairytale giant. I graduated to a knitting board, the ancestor of a knitting machine called a cherry pie knitter, and then to the needle adventure I described above. A Cherry-pie knitter is a circular loom with a hand crank that you knit hats and other tubular shapes on. A knitting board is a board with a rectangular hole cut in it and nails on the two long sides. You wind the yarn back and forth across the gap and knit doubleknit rectangular pieces like scarves and, well... scarves on. In other words, an even more primitive ancestor of the knitting machine. The worst things I ever made were the cord giant hat and the faux macrame wallhanging/scarf! With that knitting board and cherry pie knitter, I made scarves and hats for all my friends for Christmas once my mother showed me how to gather the tube of cherry pie knit fabric on one end and sew a pom-pon on it and turn up the other end and hem it into a neat border. You also had to knit some elastic thread into that end so it wouldn't fall down over your eyes when it was worn!!


----------



## maijasuoma (Oct 22, 2011)

Per page one, for those who don't know, a jumper is British English for a sweater.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

The first thing ever knitted was socks. I was 4 years old at a convent school in Ireland. We worked on steel DPN's and it was torture. We didn't have a pattern either! We lived near the school so I sneaked out and got my granny, a mother of 10, who was a sock knitting fiend, to turn the heel. She did one, but she wouldn't do the other, so it took me a very long while to complete it, and, of course, the nuns (Sisters of Mercy) were most unmerciful! I dabbled in a few dolls clothes after that, all without patterns.

The worst thing I ever knitted was gloves for my brand new husband many moons ago. I was fired with enthusiasm, determined to impress him and I barely paid attention to the pattern, the first I had ever used. The yarn itself was like carpet wool. When I completed the thumb, it looked like something that should have covered another part of his anatomy, but considerably larger. I was so embarrassed that I never completed them. Needless to say, it generated much laughter, and is still hauled out on occasions! My MiL lost no opportunity to exhibit it! Tension/gauge swatches and appropriate yarn for the job....a whole new world to me!>


jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


----------



## HoneyR1949 (Mar 31, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a little baby blanket. The shop where I learned to knit advised me about the yarn to use and I knitted it in a white yarn with little dots of pastel colors throughout. I was so excited and proud. My daughter was about 6 months old. Then the blanket got dirty and I washed it. I was horrified when it came out of the dryer very, very small. I took it back to the shop and found that the yarn was wool. It would probably make a great coaster today. I am more careful about choosing yarn now. It was a good lesson. I made her a different blanket and she was happy. I guess that could be the worst project, also.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

How very touching. My Dad was in WWII. He flew B-17's and was one of the lucky ones who returned unharmed. My grandmother knit him many socks. I have her Bundles for Britain a Red Cross pattern and that is what got me started on socks. It was a pattern that made sense.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I am such a late starter! My first project was when I was around 24 years old or so.


----------



## Littlefeet (Nov 30, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted...I was in second grade and my wonderful teacher taught me how to knit a pot holder for my sister for Christmas. It was rather an ugly goldish color and not quite the correct shape. I gave it to her on Christmas and then accidentally scorched it later that day cooking dinner. Now, just shy of 40 years later, here I am trying to knit again.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

The first thing was a sweater for my doll--i was about seven. The worst thing was a sweater for my boyfiend,the sleeves were too long. He married me anyway, 54 years ago. i haven't made anything for him since.


----------



## scouse (Sep 14, 2011)

the first thing I ever knitted was a jumper for myself I was 15 year 
old and the worst thing was a pair of mittens


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

The first thing I ever made was a belt !!! Just knit about 2 inches wide and long enough to go around me with a button to hold it together. I had a knitting class in JR. High school. (middle school now) I was about 12 years old and no one else in the family knit so I was on my own!! Only learned how to knit and purl. The prettiest thing I ever made was an Afghan. Mauve color and real fancy!! wish I had a picture to post but that was many years ago.and many moves since then. Have no idea what became of it. Jodyb83


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was six, but can't recall what Mum had me knit! My worst project is a black pure cotton cardigan, that I am having to do all the maths for, for my neighbour- it is on hold until I get the resolve to rip it apart, it was unbelievably lop sided, and being black with my worsening eye sight I can't yet find the ends in the seams! I now have a work light, [floor lamp] and will probably tackle it in the winter, when my puppy has calmed down a bit. He has an absolute fascination for balls of wool, and knitted objects. As bad as the wild cats who nearly destroyed a recent project. My back was turned for about half a minute! the knitting turned up in the carport, having been dragged through mud and puddles, but I got there in time to pick up the stitches! Viz a former topic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> The first thing I ever made was a belt !!! Just knit about 2 inches wide and long enough to go around me with a button to hold it together. I had a knitting class in JR. High school. (middle school now) I was about 12 years old and no one else in the family knit so I was on my own!! Only learned how to knit and purl. The prettiest thing I ever made was an Afghan. Mauve color and real fancy!! wish I had a picture to post but that was many years ago.and many moves since then. Have no idea what became of it. Jodyb83


Hi! just trolling back through what has obviously been a major topic, and noticed you were online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> The first thing ever knitted was socks. I was 4 years old at a convent school in Ireland. We worked on steel DPN's and it was torture. We didn't have a pattern either! We lived near the school so I sneaked out and got my granny, a mother of 10, who was a sock knitting fiend, to turn the heel. She did one, but she wouldn't do the other, so it took me a very long while to complete it, and, of course, the nuns (Sisters of Mercy) were most unmerciful! I dabbled in a few dolls clothes after that, all without patterns.
> 
> The worst thing I ever knitted was gloves for my brand new husband many moons ago. I was fired with enthusiasm, determined to impress him and I barely paid attention to the pattern, the first I had ever used. The yarn itself was like carpet wool. When I completed the thumb, it looked like something that should have covered another part of his anatomy, but considerably larger. I was so embarrassed that I never completed them. Needless to say, it generated much laughter, and is still hauled out on occasions! My MiL lost no opportunity to exhibit it! Tension/gauge swatches and appropriate yarn for the job....a whole new world to me!>
> 
> ...


lol, M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi...the very first thing I knitted at seven was a jumper for my teddy,with a lot of help from my mum........worst thing? a union jack cushion cover last year......gave up as a dead loss,hate to be beaten.......BUT! ! :lol:


Hi from another but spelt nana J!! Myfanwy was my alias when I first joined.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

i think my first knitting was mittens with thumbs,we knitted them in grade one at school,turned out o.k. with help from my mum.recently i was called to help catch a runaway horse for my neighbour,she was so grateful to me for catching it,that she gave me a egg sandwich and a multy coloured scarf that was her first knitting project,it was full of holes that werent meant to be there and went from 20 stiches to about 32,but i love it because it came from her heart.i wear it when i need to do outside jobs in the cold weather.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

The first time I knitted was a flared blue Barbie doll skirt. I crocheted a rope to weave into the top so it would fit her waist. in my eyes as a child I thought it was beautiful. The best thing is reading directions and experimenting. Thanks.


----------



## susiehooperbillstein (Nov 28, 2011)

42 years ago i went to a yarn store to make a coat in baby blue for my first boy. i chose a wonderful simple french pattern...and the math was wrong in 4 places...so the thing was narrower at the bottom than in the shoulders. it was also the worst, because i kept ripping and it never was wearable...so i learned to do the math myself and write some patterns.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

mY FIRST WAS A "molair" sweater with a mock cable. When I had half a sleeve to do our cat decided to have her kittens on it.
It had to be discarded. Guess it was first and worst.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to KP susie from Aussie


----------



## rjray (Mar 28, 2011)

First thing was a sweater for Christmas for my soon-to-be husband. He is 6'5" and not skinny. What a project to start with. (The lady who helped me did quite a bit, I'm sure.) Anyway I knit and knit and knit and I did finish it. IT WAS HUGE! Bless his heart he did wear it a couple of times though.! Worse thing was my first sock--it really turned out Ok but it too was HUGE. Did I have a problem with gauge? Never did the second one and just recently frogged it and have started another pair. This sock is going well.Fun post.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I knitted 3 sweaters for my sons that came out awful. They wouldnt wear them. I learned to knit from a magazine article and didnt know I should have started with something simple. That was about 16 years ago. I have gotten much better now.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

You know - I'm sorry I didn't hold onto the first thing I ever made. Just think of the comparison we all could have made now,
Just a note to you new knitters - keep your first item - ten years from now you will have proof of your progression.
Have a good day everyone

Ann


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

The first thing I ever made was a scarf an the most difficult that I've attempted is double-pointed needle knitting.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I was about 16 and in high school when I decided I wanted to learn to knit. I chose a layette, which included sweater, hat, mittens, and booties. It was a lacy pattern with a lot of fancy knitting. I bought the beige (can you believe beige for a baby???) yarn, needles and pattern with my babysitting money. I learned from the book. Have no idea what I was thinking as I had no plans to have babies at that time, why choose baby items? Both Mother and Grandmother were knitters and crocheters. I still have bed socks (green wool) and mittens (grey with green stripe in cuff wool) that my Grandmother made. Have all their old hooks and needles. The baby items turned out very well (surprise!) and I still have them in a box in the upstairs of our garage. My son was never the right size at the right time of year to wear them! Ive had several worst projects: an Aran sweater in red worsted wool that should have been mad with sport! I even put it in the dryer to try to shrink it and it only got bigger! I finally frogged it into 4 HUGE balls and made a double strand Aran throw/blanket, which we still have (about 50 years later)! Best crochet item would be an afghan stitch sweater & mittens for my son. Does anyone do the afghan stitch any more? Love this site and all the great men and women who keep me learning something new every day! Penny


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from a book. My first item was a doll sweater & hat for my daughter's Christmas doll, Susie Sunshine.
I was so proud of it & took it to show my Mom who was an avid knitter but a poor teacher- no patience with me. When she looked at my first attempt, all she said was, " You twisted the stitches!" It looked good to me, & I was so proud of it! Anyhow, I was consistant & twisted them all! ( I am still knitting, and I no longer twist the stitches.) By the way, my daughter still has the doll sweater & I made it over 40 years ago.


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

The first thing I made was a garter stitch teddy bear made up of squares. The wool was all my mother could get during WW11 and was a violent orange colour. Mum could not get any small knitting needles and so I used meat skewers that you use for a roast joint. The trouble was they were metal and spiral. The worst was a short sleaved jumper when I joined the WRNS and all the other girls were knitting except me. I was stationed in a little village in Ireland and kept on going back for more wool as it was coming out huge. The shop lady asked me to take it to show her and that is when I discovered that a 36" jumper was in fact 48". My tension (gauge) was totally wrong. The shop lady said she would teach me to knit properly. We frogged the jumper and straightened the wool then, with proper teaching and gauge, the wool lasted to knit a short sleeved jumper and almost a long sleeved cardigan to match. Luckily she had some of the wool left to finish the twin set and I have been knitting ever since. This came in very handy with a family of 4 boys and 2 girls in the space of 10 years to knit for. I still remember the school holidays when I never had anything but school uniform navy blue jumpers/cardigans on my needles ready for the new school term/semister. Now I am knitting for my great- grandchildren.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted was a blue and white wool scarf in basketweave stitch with fringe on both ends. I wore it for years. The worst thing I ever knitted was my first attempt at baby booties. I had to make 4 to get 2 the same size, lol. Thankfully I have improved a bit since then.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

At age 10, I knitted a sweater for me with the help of the owner of a lovely knitting store. My mom would take me to her and she was so kind and I loved knitting.

I once knitted a coat. The coat was lovely but looked tarable on me...I sold it to a lady who saw me knitting onit in the beauty pollar. She baught it from me...I made a small profet...but the yarn was paid for.....Judy


----------



## pati meyer (Oct 24, 2011)

Believe it or not, the first thing I knitted was a pair of Argyle socks for my boyfriend, ( I am now 76) in high school, a friend of mine was a knitter and we sat together in the history class and she taught me and the teacher let us knit during class. I loved making them. Wonder it he still has them???? The worst thing was a sweater that just wouldn"t fit together, it was a mess and I unraveled and used the yarn for something else.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

We had a knitter teach us at a couple of "homemaker club" meetings. Homemakers' clubs were organized through the Cooperative Extension for the women to learn the skills they needed to run their homes. They have disappeared with the changing of the times.

The first thing I knitted was a triangle head scarf that used knit & pearl and increasing. If I really looked I bet I could find the thing. Then my projects moved to things for my sons who were quite young at the time. They had a lot of stocking caps that are reminiscent of hats that Santa's elves wear.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi this is jodyb83 from florida. I have been asked by family members to make a Christmas list !woo woo. So i need to know which are the best needles in circulars and the best length. Also Which is the best knitting magazine to order? and the best yarn to order .If anyone has a suggestion I would appreciate it very much also I have never knitted socks .should I order dpns and what size and what length? thank you jodyb83


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

My first item was a pair of mittens, and my nightmare is a baby bunting.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I learned on a doll shawl; about 52 years ago. I still have the size 4 green needles that my oldest sister gave to me when she taught me that summer. The tips have the "green" worn off, but every time I see those needles, I have very fond memories.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Just ask for a gift certificate to KnitPicks. They have the best prices!


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for answering me knitty kitty. But I need answers to my questions too. So if someone can help me I would be grateful thank you Jodyb83


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was about 9 or 10 and practiced on my needles making squares and tearing them out. My mother bought me a sweater kit and size 11 needles when she saw that I continued to be interested in the knitting. I made a simple sweater from that kit for my aunt. I was so proud of that and she wore it all the time.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Jody, i have the pro knit interchangeable needles, in several sizes, i find the 80cm cable and the 120cm are the ones i use most. Magazines i love knit today and lets knit, not sure if you can get them in the states, yarn is your personal preference, i hope i have not made matters worse for you good luck best regards Jay


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Jay for your reply. I appreciate it have a good day blessings jodyb83


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


The first thing I ever knitted was an ugly scarf that I put the wrong colors together. I gave to my brother for Christmas when he was 17 years old. He wore it til it really fell apart. So, I ripped it out and made something else with the yarn. The worst this I ever attempted to make my first blanket and it turned out awful and my mom was wondering if I was Polish. Of course I'm not but again I was putting colors together that had no business putting together..


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


first thing I ever knitted was a scarf I made for my brother for Christmas when he was 17 years old. I was still relatively new at knitting. so i was adding stitches, dropping stitches., etc.. My brother wore it till it literally fell apart. So, I ripped it out and reused the yarn. My worst thing I ever attempted to make was my first blanket. It took me 7 years to finish and it was ugly. I mean my mom was beginning to think I was Polish because I had no concept of what colors went together. Now I do but not back then.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello Jody just seen a magazine subsciption called Peicework it was an addvertisement on my emails so maybe you can look in to that one, good luck best wishes Jay


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks Jay. It is nice of you to be mindful of me and my questions. I appreciate it Best regards Jodyb83


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a 60" scarf and it was the worst thing I knitted. It had so many dropped stitches. I kept it as a reminder


jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish my cats loved each other that way! They are litter mates and sister and brother and they seem to love to tease each other all over the house! They also have jealousy issues about us!


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this question and the answeres. I don't recall the very first thing I knitted, probably swatches or just rows of stockinette. The firest I clearly remember was making little squares from carpet thread knitted on toothpicks. I was going to tack them together for a place mat in two different color squares. never got that far. I must ahve been eight or younger then. But I knitted madly with my toothpicks for awhile. I think I did them in garter stitch.

Worst thing was/is the baby blanket I started several different ways in several sizes before giving up when I baby turned two. The lavender and mint double strands just were NOT working.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Franzeska said:


> My first project was a pair of those wonderful slippers I'm sure we've all made....2 strands of worsted and 29 stitches and finished with a pompom on the toe. Oh, how many have I made?


Oh, wow, I have a vague memory of those in Red Heart blue coming to the surface of my mind. Maybe I made a pair before I tried teh toothpick/carpet thread placemat...


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Learned to knit in home ec. class , was a headband, not very successful but have improved somewhat over the yrs.Hope to learn some tricks from you all !


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

size 8 needles is most popular size needle(circulars and 36" length is best you can make a lot of different things with that size circular needles. to make hats use 16" size 8 circulars length and purchase size 8 dpn needles as well to make mittens as well. Many things you can make as well. Like, Hat and scarf sets, pair of slippers, pair of mittens, triangle scarf, pillows, afghans, pair of socks, fingerless mittens, prayer shawls, etc. There is a book in print called, "Last Minute knitted gifts" by Joelle Hoverson. I got my copy from Amazon.com. Published by Stewert, Tambori & Chang A Company of La Martiniere Groupe 115 West 18th Street New York, NY 10011. As for yarn... my favorite yarn is by Plymouth called Encore yarn or Jelli Beanz yarn by same company...I think. Their yarn is so soft and easy to knit up and not that expensive. addi-click brand circulars are wonderful to use as well as Harmony circulars. also bamboo circulars are great to use as well. As for magazines...Interweave magazines are great ones. Vogue knitting is another good magazine to acquire a subscription to as well. I hope this answers your questions, Jodyb83. Hugs, your little knitting sister,
Arleney1008 :thumbup:


jodyb83 said:


> Hi this is jodyb83 from florida. I have been asked by family members to make a Christmas list !woo woo. So i need to know which are the best needles in circulars and the best length. Also Which is the best knitting magazine to order? and the best yarn to order .If anyone has a suggestion I would appreciate it very much also I have never knitted socks .should I order dpns and what size and what length? thank you jodyb83


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

To Arlenny( My little Knitting Sister) Thank you so much for your answer to my request for answers ,as to what to ask for for Christmas list.You answered every question except the length of the size 8 DPN's.I appreciate you taking the time to write me. Have a good evening and Happy knittinghugs back to you Jodyb83


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> To Arlenny( My little Knitting Sister) Thank you so much for your answer to my request for answers ,as to what to ask for for Christmas list.You answered every question except the length of the size 8 DPN's.I appreciate you taking the time to write me. Have a good evening and Happy knittinghugs back to you Jodyb83


you are so welcome and in answer to your last question they have the size 8's length of 9 and 1/2" and there is the length of 6 and 1/2" also I would invest in a tape measure or retractible tape measure. I am so glad I could be of so much help. many hugs to you my knitting sister. Arleney1008  :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

First thing I ever knit. Being self taught, I did not know any better and made Barbie clothes for my daughter for Christmas. 1970. They looked terrible but doll didn't care and daughter liked them. 
carol


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Hello ladies what was the first thing that you knitted and the worst thing you attempted to knit.


I'm a guy, lol. However. The first thing that I knitted was a Carriage robe. It was a variation of an old family pattern.

Worst thing... That would be the 12 wide blanket. I may attempt it again, however it was just too monsterous.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

My sincere apologies to you doogie i forgot we do have some gents who knit, good for you.


----------



## dianeguy (May 26, 2012)

I did write a reply to the first thing I ever knitted but cant remember if I pushed the send button? do others have that problem or is it just me ???? Dancy.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

All the time!! :-(


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, yep, I think we could have a sisterhood of people who do that! <g>


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

First and worst thing I knitted was an attempt at a scarf. But I was using knitting needles that were too small, and the project went too slowly for me. So the scarf wound up being a UFO.


----------

